
EFF Is Proud to Stand Beside Techdirt in Its First Amendment Fight for Its Life - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/eff-proud-stand-beside-techdirt-its-first-amendment-fight-its-life
======
win_ini
Techdirt is one of the most deep digging websites I read regularly, with
insightful and different takes on privacy and legal issues surrounding the
tech industry. It would be sad if a real asshole who THINKS he invented email
(he actually built a communication program called "EMAIL" \- had nothing to do
with actually inventing what we all consider email).

This is a sad and pathetic attempt to somehow make himself known as the
inventor - hopefully the EFF can protect techdirt against such a frivolous
claim - and can make sure Shiva Ayyadurai is remembered for all of history as
a self aggrandizing idiot who tried to claim he invented email - which is just
as preposterous as Al Gore inventing the internet.

~~~
mikeyouse
> which is just as preposterous as Al Gore inventing the internet.

The difference is that Gore never claimed to have invented the internet,
that's just a dishonest characterization of his true statements and his actual
accomplishments by GOP opponents of his during the 2000 campaign.

Gore had promoted high-speed telecommunications as an important breakthrough
since the 1970s and worked for decades to make that vision a reality. He _did_
craft several pieces of legislation with the actual ARPAnet engineers who were
inventing the internet to expand public access. He also was responsible for
the 'Gore Bill', which is probably the most important piece of legislation
tied to the proliferation of the internet. Among other important facets, it
funded the research institute at Univ. of Illinois that brought Andressen
together with the rest of the eventual Mosaic team that would create Netscape.

------
wernsey
Thanks EFF.

I hope this case exposes Ayyadurai for the fraud he is.

